# Buying tires online??



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi all...

Just wondering if anyone has ever purchased tires online, and if so, who did you use and how was your experience? Looks like the prices can be pretty good. 

I need some all-seasons or summers for my X-Trail, and was pondering buying used ones privately, but am a bit leery...

Thanks, as usual!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly,
Yup some great pricing sometimes but the killer is usually shipping. In my perrenial quest to save you bucks, and to free up some money for your sensor change, I suggest the following

4 Michelin X-radial(All-Season)215/65/R16 | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji

They may be gone already but that would be a great deal. Top tier tires in great shape by the looks of things. Even wear. You just need to check plugs or repairs, and check the DOT date stamp to make sure they are not more than 5 years old. Date stamps take the form of first 2 numbers being year and the last 2 the week of fabrication in that year. 

I have never bought new tires for our X trail. Last winter I replaced my Toyo Observes, I had bought 5 years earlier for $200, and got a set of 2014 Bridgestone Blizzaks with 85 % winter tread left for 280.

My summer tires I have been using the past 3 years are 225 55 17 Yokohama Geolandars that subaru sells for 260 each. Got those 5 for 250. Like them so much, found another set of 3 dated 2013 last summer for 180 with 75% tread left, and just got another two weeks ago for 60 with 7/32 tread remaining. I will either use them in the fall or next spring.

With my method tire cost is minimal, and you get to use tires that are better than the originals that came with it. If you want to upgrade the handling of your X,may I suggest changing tire size.
These would work and the rims are the right bolt pattern as well.
All season 225/60/16 tires on 5x114 rims,balanced | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji

Stay with original size for winter


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Or this route install from a garage selling them. A well rated tire. 

16" HANKOOK OPTIMO H725 | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji

and they will fit on your standard rims.

or these with steel rims
4 Michelin All Season Tires 225x60xR16 | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji

another good deal

Almost new tires | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji

Every option I have given you, I would use and consider better than a cheap tire.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, as usual! Being vain, I prefer aluminum rims if I find a deal with rims included. How can I tell if a rim will fit my Nissan? I just saw this set...

215/65/R16 all season tires with rims | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji

If I can't find a good deal with rims, I will just stick with the rims that I have and the same tire size...


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

The stock x-trail rims are

Rim Size - 6.5Jx16 ET40 - 6.5" wide, 16" diameter, +40mm offset
Bolt Pattern - 5x114.3 - 5 stud 114.3mm diameter circle
Center Bore Size - 66.1mm 

I would try and find rims that match. I think most Altima compatible rims from 2002-2006 work. For other car makes you'll just have to find the rim specs.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You have to check if Mazda uses same bolt pattern and rim offset. Other option is 17" x 6.5 or 17 x 7 which is ideal if you go 225 55 17 but I would go Michelin before Nexen

Likewise you could use a 16 x 7 if you 225 width but you can use your 6.5 and have them installed.
Advantage with rims is that you avoid tire mounting and dismounting fees twice a year

wheels from a maxima or murano will work as well.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan rims and Wheels P235/60R16 | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji

those rims will work, you may even get life out of the tires if you wanted, eventhough one is mismatched. but you wont do better for 100 for 4 nissan rims

if yu want to spend more
Set of OEM 16" alloy rims for Nissan -- 5x114 | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji

16" RIM | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji

otherwise you could use the steel rims for yur winter tires. And dont forget you can always try and negotiate a bit for a better price, but those were the best available on Kijiji today in your neck of the woods.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I cant tell what size the tires are on the quest rims for $100, but if they are 225 60 16s, and in good shape
here is the matching tire you may desire.
MICHELIN HYDROEDGE 225/60R16 | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji

145 + 20 to mount one tire= 165 for nissan rims and 4 michelin tires. I have used those same hydroedges great tires.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
You may find this of use as it specifies the recommended factory tire and rim sizes for the X Trail

Nissan X-Trail 2006 - Wheel & Tire Sizes, PCD, Offset and Rims specs - Wheel-Size.com

With regard to if Mazda or Kia rims would fit, they have the same bolt pattern, 5 or 6mm greater offset and the center bore is slightly larger so they will fit, though not quite as perfectly as a Nissan rim with 40 offset.

I had a flash that I could find you 17'' Nissan Rims but there is not much selection in that rim size in Calgary this morn. Shame because there are 3 sets of 225 55 17 Yokoham Geolandars for great prices. They are by far the best tire I have used on the X trail. Great all rounder for 3 seasons.

Which brings up my last thought, try if you can to stick with H rated tires, or T at a minimum. Anything less the sidewalls are not stiff enough and the handling and stopping is not as good.

For fun here is a list of tires I have used and tried on the X trail
1) Original Dunlops -- so so 
2) Firestone off a chrysler-- pure crap got rid of after 2 weeks,
3)Michelin Hydroedge--Nice tire bought used and used for 2 years, bit of noise but not bad
4) Goodyear Assurance triple tred-- similar to hydroedge but much noisier and they are heavier tires

5) Cooper CS4-- Second best tire I have used on the X trail-- pattern is very similar to the Yokohama G95s-- sadly two roofing nails in sidewall ended those.

6) Goodyear affinity in 225 65 17 size S rated-- kept those 4 days and sold them. Awful too much sidewall, too soft, they brake well, but could kill you if you had to make an emergency swerve on the highway. Heavy and slowed the car.
7) Bought Nissan Maxima rims with 225-55-17 with V rated Toyo I forget the model at moment, simply too grippy, great taking a turn or braking but they also really prone to being affected by road surface imperfections and a desire to tramline. Mind you I hadn,t changed struts at that point.
8) Bought the Yokohamas off a 2010 Forester, and they are clearly a tire designed for an suv similar to ours. Best tire I have used on the X.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Quad, I like your DOT date recommendation. 

I always ask for the date in my first sentence. "I'm looking for <brand xxx> Pxxx/xxR with fresh DOT dates on the sidewalls." Yep, we've got 'em. I will check the dates. Just a second. <wait a minute or two> The dates are 2216. "Great, I'll be there within the hour." Then, when I arrive, I walk over and examine the dates. 2216.

There is a great place here that accommodates. They will even pick up your tires/wheels and bring them back. Just a local thing, though.

Also, they let you watch the balance to 0-0. Will discuss the machine's calibration, if you're so inclined. Charge just $1.5 for stems. Will waive old tire fees. Only charge $8 balancing. Ask you how much air you desire. And, they actually clean the inside of the wheel ... and actually ensure the manufacturer's marked outside side of the tire goes on the outside.

And, the best part, they know your name, which tire you're calling about, which car you have, and they have you in and out in 15 minutes whether you're doing 1 or 2 tires - including paying - and in and out in 20-25 minutes if you're doing 3 or 4.

Not NASCAR pit speed, but exceptional, efficient, timely service.

I've wondered that maybe I shouldn't move out of this area as the years pass, because I'll never find another place like this. 

Great owners.

So, if it came to it, I'd buy on-line from these particular guys, with 100% confidence.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks CarGuy
You have curious where is this place and what is their internet address? Could be an option. Re used I think people need to remember most tires are used, and with lease returns these days there is a good number of people stuck with a spare set that does not fit their new vehicle. And in Molly's case as she has winters, she won<t wear summer tires as fast, so what is the point in getting new. The money saved would be better spent on a suspension replacement fund, in my opinion.
But I am never against a great full service place that cares about its clients.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

And of course the old caveat buyer beware applies. There can be some sketchy characters in the used tire business...You can always check if the person is listing multiple tire sets by looking at his or her other ads.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Must admit I am confused by rim sizes, tire sizes, etc... What else besides what I have on now will work, with no rubbing of tires when you turn, etc. ? Can I put a different tire size on the rims I have? 
For example, that ad for Nissan rims from the Quest...how can you tell if they will fit? I looked up specs on these vehicles but it is all Greek to me!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
The site I provide a link to above for the x trail also has other models and brands. The quest rims I remember looking up. Right bolt pattern and width and center bore only difference from the x trail ones is that they have 45 offset and not 40 that is the usual for most nissan rims. Still that is not off by a lot and pretty much what you would get if buying more generic rims.
Going with a bit wider tire with a bit less sidewall, makes it handle better. I think you can go up to 235 without rubbing, but that might be pushing it 225 width works just fine and its what I am using. If those tires on the quest rims are in fact 225 60 16s and not the 235 he wrote and I think might be mistaken about, then its a steal especially if you get the other single michelin hydroedge and replace the singleton in the quest set. If you want no deviation from norm, the other full set of nissan rims for aprox 300 are a super deal and you might be able to get them cheaper. New from Nissan they would be over 1200. Of course you could use steelies and hubcaps. If you educate yourself to know what to look for you can also be patient and keep your eyes open for new listings. Your X trail need not be a money pit.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, Quad. I messaged the guy to see if he was right about the size...And I am in no panic, I guess, although I have very little left on mine, and I always worry if I am driving in rain...but as it has not rained much here, I guess I am worrying for nothing, haha!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you want to be industrious buy the Quest ones for the rim, then buy a set of 4 around 200 that is nice on steel rims. Pay 100 to have them all dismounted and remounted and balanced. Then sell the set of 235 that you have put on steel rims for about 200. Alternatively buy the quest rims and perhaps the set of Michelin Defenders
Almost new tires | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji, and then sell the other tires unmounted. Or pay more. What can I say I get a kick out trying to save money.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

So, you have this size...225-55-17. How would this affect my odometer readings? Are they about the same height but a bit wider? I have been looking at guys parting out Nissans in the hope of finding something! My tires have 3-4 mm left, so not sure what that means percentage wise. Supposed to go on a longer trip soon, also...don't want to push my luck, haha!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup that is the size I use with Maxima rims that are 17 x7 with 40 offset. It is the size used on the Autech version of the x trail in Japan, and the size used by many in Germany. Its an upgrade over the standard 215 width. The circumference is almost identical to the 215 60 17 and pretty much bang on the original tire size used for the x trail which was 215 70 15. Speedometer reads .6 to 1% faster than I am actually going.
In 17" I know people using 225 60 17 which I personally did not like on mine. with those speedometer would be about 3% lower than your actual speed. 
Of course it requires 17" rims, for what its worth it the 225 55 17 was size used by bmw x3 originally and for Outbacks, Forester and the new Crosstreck.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

On spdo deltas:

https://tiresize.com/speedometer-calibration/

On wheel deltas:

https://tiresize.com/calculator/


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks CarGuy those are useful for anyone.

And back to the rims question. I have been doing a bit more reading, and I realize I wasn't emphasizing the importance of the center bore size. If its not correct, or at least corrected with a spacer to make up the difference, the weight of the car ends up on the wheel lugs, instead of the hub and this can be dangerous. So its best if you can stick with Nissan rims to avoid extra expense of having to buy spacers, and avoid any uncertainty on your part.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, Car guy. I have one of those Garmin GPS thingies which I use to monitor my speed as well.
That said, my hubby is not convinced I should get used tires...I found these at the local Costco, and read a whole bunch of reviews, most of which were positive.
I could still keep an eye out for extra rims so that I could have my winters put on them. What do you think of these? I know they have a T rating as opposed to an H...

Find a Costco warehouse- Costco


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
I am sure they are fine. Doesn<t make that much difference, and your winter tires are probably not H rated either. A good sale, that includes install and balancing, and a warranty is well worth it. Costco does have good prices for tires.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
Here is my last alternate size for you.

Tires and rims for nissan altima | tires, rims | Calgary | Kijiji

These give you Nissan 16'' rims + excellent tires. Only difference is in tire circumference which is about 3% smaller. You will have slitghtly less unsprung weight on each corner, and acceleration will be quicker, as well as handling with a bit less sidewall. Moreover you can just swap em onto yours and keep your rims for your winter tires.
And I am sure if you smiled nicely the person would take another 25 or 50 off.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, I did see those... I went to Costco re those others I mentioned but when they realized it was T rated tire, they said they would not install them. My brother was visiting also and he advised me not to get a lower speed rated tire, also. So, that said, I checked around as hubby prefers me to get new ones, and...we are getting some Hankook Optimo 4S all weathers at Canadian Tire. Don't laugh! I read lots and lots of reviews and some articles, and while it is more than we thought of spending (especially if we get the warranty added), they sound like a decent winter tire as well so would then sell my winter tires to offset the cost of these...and then no more switcheroo twice a year.
We are supposed to get them put on around lunch today... then I can head'er for Edmonton on Wednesday! 

All that said, a BIG THANK YOU to you, Quad, for all of your suggestions and research...I learned quite a bit!

P.S. My check engine light came on again yesterday...hahaha!! Must say it felt kinda weird not having it on for a few weeks...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Argh you have no luck. Wonder what the code is? Do you still have your code reader?

Re the tires that is a good solution for you, and saves you getting extra rims. And, costco is a bit much when it comes to tire fitting, though its academic now that you are getting V rated tires you speed demon. I will be curious what you think.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Argh you have no luck. Wonder what the code is? Do you still have your code reader?
> 
> Re the tires that is a good solution for you, and saves you getting extra rims. And, costco is a bit much when it comes to tire fitting, though its academic now that you are getting V rated tires you speed demon. I will be curious what you think.



My code says P0420, as usual... 

And I will keep you posted as to how I like these tires. Pretty quiet; some of the few negative comments I read concerned too much noise, but they sound fine!...and I am not a speed demon! I am quite conservative... nearly always.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Has anybody diagnosed what is causing it, or do they just say bad catalytic converter, though in this case its the precat/manifold I am pretty sure. If memory serves you have a used unit that was installed somewhere around the 200000 km mark. Could be the problem right there as they do experience wear over time. Were the 02 sensors ever changed?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I see you did change the upstream o2 sensor in 2015. Its going to require some investigation...


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Not sure if I mentioned what happened after I had the upstream sensor changed...the light came back on the day I drove it home, so I took it back and they supposedly retested the cat and said it was fine, but perhaps I should change the downstream sensor. As we were not that keen on these guys, we chose not to. Both of my "regular"mechanics have said that if nothing seems wrong, i.e. gas mileage getting worse, etc., that I should not worry about it. I know a gal with an older Altima and she told me her light has been on for a few years, and no one ever figured out why, and it runs fine...haha!!

That said, I could ask my one guy how much labour to change the downstream one, and order it online, and then that will be ruled out... And since it passed that Nissan inspection, where one would suspect they could tell me all kinds of bad things were happening, the exhaust system passed...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The upstream and downstream kind of work in concert. The later is easier to get at, and replace from my experience. I think you have to expect it needs to be changed given its age. Get the NTK 24407 one that is a direct replacement.

2006 NISSAN X-TRAIL 2.5L L4 Oxygen (O2) Sensor | RockAuto

Amazon.ca has them as well


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

How long should this take to install?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

15 minutes to a half an hour should do the trick.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> The upstream and downstream kind of work in concert. The later is easier to get at, and replace from my experience. I think you have to expect it needs to be changed given its age. Get the NTK 24407 one that is a direct replacement.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*OK...I give up.*

So, the day after I got my new O2 sensor installed, guess what??? You are right...the good old Check Engine light came back on! :crying:

I am not doing anything else...If the exhaust system passed a Nissan inspection, and now both O2 sensors are replaced, that is all I am gonna do unless my mileage gets bad or the muffler falls off!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a drag molly. I gather its the same code? Even if you dont do anything it would be nice to know the cause. Must be an air leak somewhere. But I agree enough is enough for now, and if you dont notice any driveability issues, nor have to pass an air test let it be.
Do not bother with dealership anymore, your local guy sounds A1 to me. Most impressed that he replaces wires, and you may as well let him become familiar with your vehicle.
Last thought, I think its normal for your transmission to try and hold rmps and do some engine braking going down steep hills. Without any you could easily overheat your brakes and find yourself with limited stopping ability.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes, it was the same code...I agree; I will just keep on driving it until I notice any changes. Glad I know about the engine downshifting now...duh!


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Molly,

Have you had the fuel filler neck recall done? Mine was throwing the P0420 code a bunch before I got the fuel filler neck recall done. Then it was good for about 2 years. And now it has been throwing the P0420 code again. Just got a new gas cap and the code hasn't come back in 2,000 kms. The new as cap was $30 at Brasso in Calgary.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

The previous owners had that done about two months before I bought it in the fall of 2014. I see about 2000 km. went by in between. That may be worth checking into! I figured there can't be any leaks in the exhaust or that should have been caught during the inspection Nissan did about three months ago.

Thanks!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

chadn said:


> Hey Molly,
> 
> Have you had the fuel filler neck recall done? Mine was throwing the P0420 code a bunch before I got the fuel filler neck recall done. Then it was good for about 2 years. And now it has been throwing the P0420 code again. Just got a new gas cap and the code hasn't come back in 2,000 kms. The new as cap was $30 at Brasso in Calgary.


Hey chadn...

Just wondering if your code has come up again? I have not bought a new gas cap yet.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

molly said:


> Hey chadn...
> 
> Just wondering if your code has come up again? I have not bought a new gas cap yet.


Hi Molly. It's been good since I got the new gas cap. It came on once but that was after I was at a full serve place. I think the guy didn't tighten it properly. It's been probably 5,000 km since I got the new gas cap.


----------



## Landis (Oct 23, 2016)

I need help I just bought aftermarket wheels for my 09 Titan and they rub the brake caliber oem wheels are +25 offset and the ones I bought are +18 offset now with that being said how big of a spacer do I need to clear the cabliber thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I would say humm........ 10mm and new longer studs .


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Also make sure the center bore is the right size. If its too big all of the weight will be on the lugs

Centre Bore - Wheel-Size.com

and of course you may want to consider the following


----------

